# Log Books????



## Temco (May 26, 2002)

Hi all, new member here and was just reading some posts and noticed a lot of you say you keep log books to produce in case a problem arises either in court or with an unhappy customer. What exactly are in these log books and how do they protect you in court if you are sued? Thanx.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

We have a basic log which has account name, time arrived amount of snow, amount of deicer used, and notes. All of that fits on one column, so on a standard 8.5 x 11 sheet you could put 20 or more accounts, usually enough for a full route.

We include at the top the Driver, date, start time, and make them sign them when they turn them in, so they double as a time sheet.


----------

